# New 298Re In Austin Texas



## Graham and Dawn (Feb 23, 2014)

So pumped. What a beautiful camper. Can't believe we were actually going to buy an Airstream. We got so much more bang for our buck. Very pleased and we just found this forum today after just buying it. We are so happy with our new baby.


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your new Outback. They are very nice and so much fun to use and travel.

Welcome to Outbackers where you can find answers to some questions you will have as you go along.

It is also nice to add another Texas member.

David


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats on your new 298RE and welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
Glad you found us.








Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers and Welcome fellow Texans!


----------

